# Ye Olde Kentish Bash ** 6th March 2010 **



## wizer (28 Oct 2009)

As hinted on Waka's thread. Us Kent dwellers have been thinking about putting together a Bash in this part of the world. MarkW wanted to hold it at his place but he's busy in the first quarter of next year and doesn't think he'll be ready in time. So Simon of OryxDesign has kindly offered to throw open his doors and welcome all who covet the tool porn and wood fetishists at large.

He's in Staplehurst near Maidstone. The workshop is a short walk from the station, should anyone want to travel that way. *The date will be 6th March 2010 *

As you know, Simon is a commercial woodworker who makes some stunning kitchens, bedrooms etc. He's got some industrial machinery but, like Brad, he hides a secret passion for hand tools and hardwood. 

We'll flesh out the details nearer the time. But for now, I just want to get a show of hands or a grunt of interest. Just so we can get an idea of numbers, etc.

So what say you?


----------



## Nigel (28 Oct 2009)

Hi Tom I would love to come to Ye Olde Kentish Bash so put me down for a ticket

Cheers Nigel


----------



## MikeG. (28 Oct 2009)

wizer":ngtyiamh said:


> like Brad, he hides a secret passion for hand tools and hardwood.



  Why isn't there a knowing or sarcastic smilie?

In reply to the question.........grunt

Mike


----------



## Oryxdesign (28 Oct 2009)

wizer":ivcvmsh4 said:


> hides a secret passion for hand tools



I hope my wifes not reading this, it was only last week Mike dropped me in it, I caught her looking for all those planes I had hidden in the workshop.


----------



## big soft moose (28 Oct 2009)

I'm always up for bashing some kentish men (or are you men of kent ?)  


joking aside I might be up for it date, work, and swimbo permitting.


----------



## johnf (28 Oct 2009)

Not to far from me so count me in be good to meet some faces


----------



## promhandicam (28 Oct 2009)

definitely maybe :lol:


----------



## paulm (28 Oct 2009)

Thought it would be miles too far, never been out that way before :shock: , but just checked on google maps and only an hour and a half away, so closer than Waka's, so yes please  !!!

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Oct 2009)

Yes please from me as well  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## stewart (28 Oct 2009)

Me too...might have to pop into Axminster at Sittingbourne (vaguely) on the way through!


----------



## big soft moose (28 Oct 2009)

stewart":2eufmb46 said:


> Me too...might have to pop into Axminster at Sittingbourne (vaguely) on the way through!



now theres an idea


----------



## big soft moose (28 Oct 2009)

paulm":1qqnmvo8 said:


> Thought it would be miles too far, never been out that way before :shock: , but just checked on google maps and only an hour and a half away, so closer than Waka's, so yes please  !!!
> 
> Cheers, Paul



depending where you are , north hampshire's damn nearly on the way to kent from north wiltshire so I could may be pick you up on the way and share fuel exes  - I drive a focus estate so plenty of room for impulse purchaes on the side trip to the axminster shop at sittingbourne.


----------



## woodbloke (28 Oct 2009)

I'm in as well...sounds good! - Rob


----------



## Matt_S (28 Oct 2009)

I've been meaning to visit Simon as I only live 5mins walk from his workshop!

I can't be more than a maybe for those dates as our first child is due on the 7th! First are normally late though aren't they?


----------



## Doug B (28 Oct 2009)

I`d be up for it, if i can organize some work down that way prior to the bash.


----------



## JonnyD (28 Oct 2009)

I am interested depending upon work commitments.

Jon


----------



## Dalboy (28 Oct 2009)

I'm up for it depending what Rallies are on. Axminsters don't open Sundays so does that mean the bash will be Saterday


----------



## MikeG. (28 Oct 2009)

Hey guys, this is a social, not a shopping trip! Ooh......and I need to hear that there will be no rotating wood involved before fully committing.  

Mike


----------



## wizer (28 Oct 2009)

Sorry Mike, I can't make those sorts of promises....


----------



## Ironballs (28 Oct 2009)

Mike, go all 80s on them, pack a blade and slice the drive belts on all those lathes/spinning jennys/ravelling nancies :twisted:


----------



## Oryxdesign (28 Oct 2009)

Matt_S":7hnlsjyd said:


> I've been meaning to visit Simon as I only live 5mins walk from his workshop!
> 
> I can't be more than a maybe for those dates as our first child is due on the 7th! First are normally late though aren't they?



Mrs Oryx talking : If you're only 5 mins away you should be fine. Having babies is scary but be assured they aren't quick (normally). You don't have to wait until next year. Pop in. We're both always looking for an excuse for a cup of tea and a chat.


----------



## Dibs-h (28 Oct 2009)

Matt_S":1p9d1wj7 said:


> First are normally late though aren't they?



Late? Our 1st one was 2 weeks early - St Albans (where I was on a short contract) to Bradford in 1hr 45mins (door to door) and over 90L of fuel. Luckily no tickets! :lol: 

2nd one was 4 weeks early - thankfully wasn't working away that time!


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

Ours was full term but 27hrs labour :shock: Never again! :wink:


----------



## kevinr (29 Oct 2009)

Dibs-h":3fmwqcq0 said:


> Late? Our 1st one was 2 weeks early - St Albans (where I was on a short contract) to Bradford in 1hr 45mins (door to door) and over 90L of fuel. Luckily no tickets! :lol:
> 
> 2nd one was 4 weeks early - thankfully wasn't working away that time!


 Google says thats 3 hours 9 minutes "normally" just to give the guys the measure of your feat. I'm inclined to say "glad you made it alive".


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2009)

kevinr":3747fptx said:


> Dibs-h":3747fptx said:
> 
> 
> > Late? Our 1st one was 2 weeks early - St Albans (where I was on a short contract) to Bradford in 1hr 45mins (door to door) and over 90L of fuel. Luckily no tickets! :lol:
> ...



I did leave St Albans around 23:30 so traffic was light.

Lets just say the only time the speedo went below a ton was pulling into Leicester Forest East to refuel and then back out again, and then way over a ton (most of time it sat at 125 - with the "odd" burst above). Have to admit - I've never ragged a car like that before nor really after. :wink:

I pulled outside our door for around 01:15. Bloody ambulance people had left the front door unlocked and just closed it. Thankfully didn't come back to a "cleaned out" house!

Had to go back to St Albans - up and down every other day - the "beast" drank almost £600 in fuel going up and down that week! :shock: Thankfully the contract was only for 2 weeks!

Anyways - before we digress further (as someone is bound to point out :lol, Matt_S - hope all goes well. Shame I'm upto the eyeballs with the build and will be no doubt doing the garage and the basement (workshop) at that time. Be nice to go.


----------



## paulm (29 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":3oymekr2 said:


> paulm":3oymekr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought it would be miles too far, never been out that way before :shock: , but just checked on google maps and only an hour and a half away, so closer than Waka's, so yes please  !!!
> ...



Sounds good thanks! Just off J6 or J7 M3, if that works for you still ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## StevieB (29 Oct 2009)

Oh yes, count me in at last!

Steve


----------



## DaveL (29 Oct 2009)

Well Google says its only 90 miles so not too bad. 
If Mike gets over his spinney problems, I could give him a lift, don't promise not to talk about round things on the way though. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Vormulac (29 Oct 2009)

A provisional 'Aye!' from me.


----------



## Waka (29 Oct 2009)

Here's one of the woodkateers saying yes.


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

Well this is looking like a good turn out already. We'll firm up dates and times just after xmas. Until then, get your thinking caps on as to what you want to see in terms of demos. Nothing too formal as there never seems enough time at these things. I have a little idea which will depend on whether they actually sort my back out.


----------



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2009)

wizer":349d9an8 said:


> Until then, get your thinking caps on as to what you want to see in terms of demos.



Hollowing tools, some face-plate work, copy turning, maybe turning with green wood....











......should all be banned!

Mike


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

I'm not sure I'm the right person to demonstrate 'latheing the rubbish out of something' :lol:


----------



## StevieB (29 Oct 2009)

Hand cut dovetails without the need to spend over a grand on planes.....!

Steve


----------



## Tony Spear (29 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":2jlwfgoy said:


> wizer":2jlwfgoy said:
> 
> 
> > Until then, get your thinking caps on as to what you want to see in terms of demos.
> ...



Typical bloody wicket keeper - always winding people up! :mrgreen:


----------



## 9fingers (29 Oct 2009)

Tom,

Please can you put my name down for the bash please.

I'd favour some demos on spinny stuff too.

'IF' there is a demand and it will not bore others who attended Waka's bash, I could bring my 3 phase inverter test rig along. Having built it for the last bash, I don't expect I will take it to pieces unless I need to rob it for parts.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## katellwood (29 Oct 2009)

Never been to a bash before and reside in Kent so would love to come if welcome 

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Oryx (29 Oct 2009)

9fingers":1cnruhs5 said:


> 'IF' there is a demand and it will not bore others who attended Waka's bash, I could bring my 3 phase inverter test rig along. Having built it for the last bash, I don't expect I will take it to pieces unless I need to rob it for parts.



9fingers, not knowing much about electrickery just to point out we have 3 phase at our workshop - don't know if this matters or not to your demo but thought I would mention just in case


----------



## 9fingers (29 Oct 2009)

Mrs Oryx":1y1o84rm said:


> 9fingers":1y1o84rm said:
> 
> 
> > 'IF' there is a demand and it will not bore others who attended Waka's bash, I could bring my 3 phase inverter test rig along. Having built it for the last bash, I don't expect I will take it to pieces unless I need to rob it for parts.
> ...



Thanks for the thought.
My demo is showing one method to run 3 phase equipment from a standard single phase (domestic) supply. All I would need is a 13amp socket.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Mrs Oryx (29 Oct 2009)

got 1 or 2 of those last time I checked


----------



## SVB (29 Oct 2009)

Yep - ~ I should be able to make it so count me in!

Simon


----------



## Alf (29 Oct 2009)

There's an outside chance I might be able to combine a visit to my brother with such a Bash, if strange West Country Bashers are allowed. If they are, mark me down as (very) tentatively interested.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

Alf I insist. I'll come and pick you up.... in the smart car


----------



## big soft moose (29 Oct 2009)

Alf":18s2uayt said:


> if strange West Country Bashers are allowed.



I think strange west country bashers are obligitaory - a number of us wiltshire, glos and hants westies are going so a few odd conishers added to the mix wont hurt (se if you can get pete to come up with you)


----------



## Vinny (29 Oct 2009)

Count me in - need to break my "bash cherry"  

Up for sharing tyre wear if anyone else facies it from this neck of the woods - Rob ??

Vinny


----------



## big soft moose (29 Oct 2009)

Vinny":3mhg9um4 said:


> Count me in - need to break my "bash cherry"
> 
> Up for sharing tyre wear if anyone else facies it from this neck of the woods - Rob ??
> 
> Vinny



I'm probably going to pick paul up , so i could may be get you (and rob) in as well if you wanted to - depending on where you are - ive a reasonably big car (focus estate)


----------



## Vinny (29 Oct 2009)

BSM

Sounds like a plan to me, I'm in Corsham, we'll sort something out closer to D day


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Bumping this to make sure everyone is keeping the date free. *6th March 2010*

It's firming up to be a most interesting event! Looking forward to it!

ccasion5:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2009)

wizer":3rswv6uw said:


> Bumping this to make sure everyone is keeping the date free. *6th or 7th March 2010*
> 
> It's firming up to be a most interesting event! Looking forward to it!
> 
> ccasion5:


Noted in work diary, home diary and wall planner - Rob


----------



## MikeG. (17 Dec 2009)

I won't be able to note it until I open that suspiciously-calender-shaped parcel under the tree........from the same person who sends us a calender every year. Then, I will assiduously keep the dates free.

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (17 Dec 2009)

Missed this first timeround, count me in, can mix it with a trip to see the in laws!


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

TrimTheKing":2uasyq8b said:


> Missed this first timeround, count me in, can mix it with a trip to see the in laws!



Excellent


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

I am glad you bumped this Tom as I would have missed it...(have not trolled back that far in the threads yet...)

Count me in...the dates are in Outlook as we speak...just need to take leave on work diary.

I would love to meet all the guys here I can...that is the prime reason for going...then I would like to see some handmade dovetails if possible.

Japanese saws....plane discussions...using different hardwoods and their characteristics....trip to Axminster.....a Domino or two :roll: ....a trip to Axminster....plane design.....a trip to Axminster.....turning techniques and sharpening turning tools....

   

Jim


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Sounds like you've got the gist of things Jim 

At midday we'll be a holding a custard pie throwing contest. Simon is making some gallows. Apparently I'm first  :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

wizer":249mq5e4 said:


> Sounds like you've got the gist of things Jim
> 
> At midday we'll be a holding a custard pie throwing contest. Simon is making some gallows. Apparently I'm first  :lol:



Did I mention a trip to Axminster would be nice?

    :roll:  

Jim


----------



## 9fingers (17 Dec 2009)

Maybe we should make it a two day event?

Day one at Axminster, lock up the purchases in a container lorry overnight (maybe Blister can sort something out) then dinner + few beers, cheapo hotel - cos we won't care anyway and will have spent out at Axi, then round to Tom's bash the next day??

Bob


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

I'm happy to join in with that. Depends on what day Simon prefers and what day the majority of members can make it. i.e if everyone says Sunday is better then fine. If they'd prefer Saturday, then Axi is closed Sunday.


----------



## big soft moose (17 Dec 2009)

wizer":3gapneow said:


> Axi is closed Sunday.



perhaps we could get them to open specially for us (sort of joking - but if there were 20 plus customers i'd open up if i was them )


----------



## big soft moose (17 Dec 2009)

jimi43":ppvq41ol said:


> wizer":ppvq41ol said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you've got the gist of things Jim
> ...



alternately (or additionally) how far is it to stiles and bates from oryx's gaff


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

about an hout Pete, 45mins with the wind behind you


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

big soft moose":2ngac8tm said:


> wizer":2ngac8tm said:
> 
> 
> > Axi is closed Sunday.
> ...



I should think that's possible. I'll contact them nearer the time.


----------



## MikeG. (17 Dec 2009)

........then I'm not coming! Not if you guys are going to turn this into a shopping trip. :wink: 

How about a bash where everyone has to bring something they have made, and nobody is to bring anything they have bought? That should concentrate a few minds!!!

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (17 Dec 2009)

Mike Garnham":34mkm3sk said:


> ........then I'm not coming! Not if you guys are going to turn this into a shopping trip. :wink:
> 
> How about a bash where everyone has to bring something they have made, and nobody is to bring anything they have bought? That should concentrate a few minds!!!
> 
> Mike



you could buy a lathe mike - that would concentrate your mind


----------



## MikeG. (17 Dec 2009)

big soft moose":3ttqcc8a said:


> you could buy a lathe mike - that would concentrate your mind



Did you mean "......that would soften your mind"?  

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (17 Dec 2009)

Mike Garnham":20edmtfj said:


> big soft moose":20edmtfj said:
> 
> 
> > you could buy a lathe mike - that would concentrate your mind
> ...



only if you arent wearing face protection when the wood parts company with the lathe.

its time you gave in to your inner longings and got involved with real woodwork - and what better venue than a trip to axminster with stalwart chums to propel you down the slope


----------



## Mrs Oryx (17 Dec 2009)

wizer":37mtfatx said:


> I'm happy to join in with that. Depends on what day Simon prefers and what day the majority of members can make it. i.e if everyone says Sunday is better then fine. If they'd prefer Saturday, then Axi is closed Sunday.



We can do either Saturday or Sunday. We are based in Maidstone which is about half-way between Axminster and the workshop and we'll probably be up for a curry on Saturday night if anyone is seriously thinking they can spend a whole day at Axminster! (I can manage about 45 minutes)


----------



## 9fingers (17 Dec 2009)

I have to confess my 2 day suggestion was a semi facetious one based on Jimi's posts referring to an Axi visit. 

I don't want to distort the original plans for the bash or indeed feel responsible for leading anyone to the top of the slope and giving them a shove.

Bob


----------



## MikeG. (17 Dec 2009)

9fingers":xb0oauom said:


> I don't want to distort the original plans for the bash or indeed feel responsible for leading anyone to the top of the slope and giving them a shove.Bob



Don't worry, I am slope-immune!

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2009)

Mike Garnham":2dh4myuj said:


> 9fingers":2dh4myuj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to distort the original plans for the bash or indeed feel responsible for leading anyone to the top of the slope and giving them a shove.Bob
> ...


...at the moment :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

9fingers":2phtlxud said:


> I have to confess my 2 day suggestion was a semi facetious one based on Jimi's posts referring to an Axi visit.
> 
> I don't want to distort the original plans for the bash or indeed feel responsible for leading anyone to the top of the slope and giving them a shove.
> 
> Bob



HEY!!!! How did I get to be the one whose fault it is encouraging you to visit Axminster?

   

I don't even remember mentioning them....did I?

 :wink: 

And...another thing I refuse to mention is that Staplehurst is not far from Tonbridge where we find the excellent TIMBERLINE EXOTIC HARDWOODS warehouse!

Anyone says that I mentioned that one as well I will deny it and sue!!!

 8) 

Jimi


----------



## 9fingers (17 Dec 2009)

jimi43":3i3thr9t said:


> I don't even remember mentioning them....did I?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Jimi



Well only four times in two posts Jimi so that does not really count as even raising the subject.
:lol: 

Bob


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

9fingers":170hxyem said:


> jimi43":170hxyem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even remember mentioning them....did I?
> ...



EXACTLY Bob!!!

I dunno....I've only been a member here FIVE minutes and I am being accused of the temptation of the devil.....

And I didn't EVER mention the excellent supply of hardwoods in Tonbridge....that was my brother...he looks like me only he is smarter!!

:wink: 

Jim


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Oh god Jimi, you're litterally chucking yourself down that slope. Timberline is _very _dangerous place DAMHIKT!!!


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

wizer":1mvmszgz said:


> Oh god Jimi, you're litterally chucking yourself down that slope. Timberline is _very _dangerous place DAMHIKT!!!



I know Tom....but...but....BUT....I ran out of sandpaper....

That's IT....see...I ran out of sandpaper and need to get some from them....

PHEW...that was CLOSE!!!

:wink: 

J


----------



## jimi43 (17 Dec 2009)

WAIT!! Tom...your sig....are you trying to stop them coming to Kent now or is it REALLY 6th May?

Am I going MAD?

 

Jim


----------



## Alf (17 Dec 2009)

Ah, Timberline... *drools in Homer-like manner*

And I was wondering the same thing about your sig, Tom. If I'm to get day release I need to know the day _and_ the month. :lol:


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

I don't know _what _you mean Jimi :lol:


----------



## superunknown (20 Dec 2009)

I nearly missed this, sounds great to me I would love to attend.

I worked in Cranbrook as a cabinet maker for 11 years and I'm now on the same industrial estate in Staplehurst as Mr and Mrs Oryx, but where is your workshop what part? I would love to pop by and say hi.


----------



## Oryxdesign (20 Dec 2009)

You're welcome to pop in. We are Unit 2 Larkstore Park next door to Express CD's and opposite Elite Engineering.


----------



## bigjoe (21 Dec 2009)

Might have to try and arrange a visit to the folks and my sister in the shire of kent!


----------



## Oryxdesign (21 Dec 2009)

I think you'll win the prize for the furthest travelled!


----------



## bigjoe (21 Dec 2009)

Good excuse to make a trip (not that seeing mum and dad is'nt!  )


----------



## dannykaye (4 Jan 2010)

I would like to attend


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2010)

Is anyone intending to stay overnight after the bash? 

Coming from Dorset I thought I'd do the staying over bit if someone local can let me know the nearest decent pub to the venue that does B&B?


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

I will look into it for you Waka, Simon might know some local places. Maidstone is the nearest big town.

The event is shaping up to be quite special. Simon and I have some surprises in store, we are just finalising the details 

You don't want to miss this one!!


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2010)

Tom,

have you settled on a day yet? I have both the 6th and the 7th of March pencilled in......but it surely isn't going to be a 2 day event.

Mike


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2010)

wizer":l9mlmfc5 said:


> I will look into it for you Waka, Simon might know some local places. Maidstone is the nearest big town.
> 
> The event is shaping up to be quite special. Simon and I have some surprises in store, we are just finalising the details
> 
> You don't want to miss this one!!



Thanks Tom.

I actually do know the area having been born in Gillingham but not the pubs, I also have a cousins in Rainham and Staplehurst, but thought if other people are staying over it would be good to get a beer and a curry etc.


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

Mike Garnham":2gtf3jgu said:


> Tom,
> 
> have you settled on a day yet? I have both the 6th and the 7th of March pencilled in......but it surely isn't going to be a 2 day event.
> 
> Mike



Sorry, I have been working on the 6th. I'll update the first post.


----------



## 9fingers (27 Jan 2010)

wizer":1cwwdgpl said:


> The event is shaping up to be quite special. Simon and I have some surprises in store, we are just finalising the details
> 
> You don't want to miss this one!!



So are you doing a teach in on tablesaw alignment then? :lol: 

Is there anything electrical or motor related you would like me to do?

With some ideas of what would be useful, I could put something together if you like. Suggestion from all attendees welcome (polite ones, naturally :wink

I will put my 3 phase inverter & motor demo rig in the car anyway just in case any wants to play with that.


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2010)

If there are a few people who are going to stay over there is a reasonable hotel near me in Maidstone and a good curry house as a bonus I live near a nice little pub that serves real ales. I'm always up for a curry so keep me posted, I can sort out hotel bookings, it's call The Grangemoor Hotel.

Simon


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

Bob we're arranging some interesting features, so there might not be time for a motor demo. Unless people want it, then by all means.


----------



## 9fingers (27 Jan 2010)

OK Tom thanks for the reply.

As i say I'll put it in the car just in case and promise not to bore anyone with it.

I look forward to your 'events'

Bob


----------



## Harbo (27 Jan 2010)

Anybody from the South (I live near Winchester) interested in car sharing.
I am intending to do it in one day?

Rod


----------



## 9fingers (27 Jan 2010)

Sounds a possibility Rod,
I sometimes combine the trips with other things so maybe we can sort it out later. I'd be happy to drive.

Bob


----------



## Nigel (27 Jan 2010)

Bob & Rod 
If you are coming up the M3 Jct 4 I could help with the sharing,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jan 2010)

Harbo":2i0eft41 said:


> Anybody from the South (I live near Winchester) interested in car sharing.
> I am intending to do it in one day?
> 
> Rod


Rod - I'd be interested in a car share (coming from Salisbury) - Rob


----------



## paulm (27 Jan 2010)

I'm hoping to make it also, maybe stay overnight too not sure yet, and happy to drive from Basingstoke (J6 or J7 M3) or cadge a lift from any passing forumites, or pick others up en route !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## jimi43 (27 Jan 2010)

Leave at work confirmed booked Tom so count me in.

I'll bring a big hammer in case you need to demonstrate your tablesaw fettling!! 

   :wink: 

Jim


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2010)

So, just to confirm.......the rules are that nobody is allowed to bring anything at all that they have bought. If you bring anything, it must be something you made.

That was what we agreed, wasn't it? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2010)

Mike Garnham":up23pgcp said:


> So, just to confirm.......the rules are that nobody is allowed to bring anything at all that they have bought. If you bring anything, it must be something you made.
> 
> That was what we agreed, wasn't it? :wink:
> 
> Mike



Blimey Mike I didn't know there was rules for the bash. I'll be a bit stuck here, off to Singapore next week and don't get back until the Wednesday before the bash, so I might be a bit weak on the home made stuff. I'll just have to drool over everyone else's.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2010)

Well, Waka, otherwise we end with a gloat-fest. "Look at this specially engineered widget made by a hermit on top of the Ruwenzories from 3 grammes of pure solidified dinosaur drool scratched by hand from King Soloman's mines...." you know the sort of thing.

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jan 2010)

Mike Garnham":819pq7c4 said:


> So, just to confirm.......the rules are that nobody is allowed to bring anything at all that they have bought. If you bring anything, it must be something you made.
> 
> That was what we agreed, wasn't it? :wink:
> 
> Mike


_The_ rule or _your_ rule Mike?...just to clarify. 
Or is it an edict from the future ruler of the planet? :lol: :lol: ...just so's we know 8-[ - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2010)

Is there room for one more?
I'd be game, especially if I can share the journey - it's a long way from up 'ere!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## paulm (27 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":38u07ji9 said:


> Mike Garnham":38u07ji9 said:
> 
> 
> > So, just to confirm.......the rules are that nobody is allowed to bring anything at all that they have bought. If you bring anything, it must be something you made.
> ...



I reckon that's just Mike's rule Rob and that we can safely ignore it, after all it's Wizer's bash and he makes the rules and we know he can't resist all those shiny goodies :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

Here's the rule... Ex-County Cricketers are banned. Anything else goes...







:lol:


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2010)

Is Mike worried that there might be more than 2 planes on display? :wink:


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2010)

Steve Maskery":1n4d7izw said:


> Is there room for one more?
> I'd be game, especially if I can share the journey - it's a long way from up 'ere!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



It'd be good to have you along Steve, there is some people coming down from the north so perhaps you can sort out a car share or lift.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2010)

Mike's worried that there might be_ *any*_ planes on display at all! I was only being facetious...nay......playful.  I know how much you chaps and chappesses want to show off your fancy bits of kit. I don't really mind.......I'm immune.

If a meteorite lands on your shed during that Saturday afternoon, Tom, a couple of serious retailers could be out of business by the Monday morning!

Mike

PS Do you want me to bring my planes along?


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2010)

Chaps, We are beginning to firm up some of the finer details. I'd like to start hearing firm nods. We are just* 4 weeks* from D-Day.

We are organising a *raffle *in aid of *The Woodland Trust*. Some very kind retailers have already offered to donate some prizes, but I was wondering if any of you who like to make tools would also like to donate? I'm looking for at least one or two items. Doesn't matter how small. What do you think?

I'm just waiting to hear back about a couple of things, but I should have some exciting news for you by the end of this week.

Can I also hear from people who would like to bring items they have made for display? There is room available, but we'd like to know before hand so we can dedicate the space. It can be just stuff to show off or maybe something you'd like advice or critique on.

Obviously, tools for show and tell are more than welcome, expected in fact. 

If there is anything specific you would like to see or learn, please say, I'm sure we can accommodate it.


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Feb 2010)

Sounds as f you guys are putting a lot into this, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2010)

waterhead37":378r8huk said:


> *you guys* are putting a lot into this, I am looking forward to it!



Yes I must stress that this is being arranged between four of us, I'm just the loud mouth of the group 

I have everything crossed that my health will allow me to not only enjoy the day but also attend any impromptu social after at a local eatery!!


----------



## big soft moose (6 Feb 2010)

I'm nearly definitely coming  - swimbo has a job interview this thursday and if she gets it we might be moving house, but that aside i should be there.

I can probably come up with something for the raffle - though it may not be massive (like a nice turning blank, or plank of random timber)


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Feb 2010)

Tom, I'll donate a couple of DVDs.
S


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2010)

Very kind chaps, thanks

(of course, the raffle will be completely rigged. Simon, Mark (WellsWood) and myself will be snaffling the top prizes....) :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (6 Feb 2010)

wizer":2xlocent said:


> (of course, the raffle will be completely rigged. Simon, Mark (WellsWood) and myself will be snaffling the top prizes....) :lol:



naturally , we'd expect nothing less :lol: - but still its for a good cause , and with your amazing generosity in putting the big red machine up as top prize we lesser mortals are bound to take part   :lol:

(actually its tempting to zap a cheap lathe off ebay to be a prize then rig it so MR G wins it :lol: )


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2010)

hehe raffling off my tools might be an option in the not too distant future.


----------



## big soft moose (6 Feb 2010)

wizer":3052fx39 said:


> hehe raffling off my tools might be an option in the not too distant future.



sorry to hear that - but if you want to sell that TS200... 

(incidentally did you hear about that guy who raffled his house at a £k a ticket :shock: - As i recall he would have netted about a 100k more than its value but the govt stepped in and stopped him with some guff about the gambling laws)


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2010)

I've hear of a few people doing things like that. I didn't know it was\could be illegal. It must be, or everyone would be doing it, I guess.


----------



## beaver (7 Feb 2010)

Count me in,barring the unforeseen almost on my doorstep


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2010)

beaver":2r49ovr1 said:


> Count me in,barring the unforeseen almost on my doorstep



Your most welcome


----------



## kasandrich (8 Feb 2010)

I am free that day, so I am going to take a ride down. Count me in.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

excellent, thanks Rich.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":3r3iw0z8 said:


> We are organising a *raffle *in aid of *The Woodland Trust*. Some very kind retailers have already offered to donate some prizes, but I was wondering if any of you who like to make tools would also like to donate?



How about a Blokeblade, similar (but not identical) to the one made for Escudo? - Rob


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

Yes please Rob. That would be most kind.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Feb 2010)

Tom,

you say you are not the sole organiser.......I assume that Mark is one of the others? Are the others Mr & Mrs Oryx? Is this mega event still going to be happening in your workshop? If so, we'll have to do it in shifts!

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":66joufik said:


> Tom,
> 
> you say you are not the sole organiser.......I assume that Mark is one of the others? Are the others Mr & Mrs Oryx? Is this mega event still going to be happening in your workshop? If so, we'll have to do it in shifts!
> 
> Mike



I thought it was at oryx's - but i must admit to some confusion - perhaps some clarification is required.


----------



## 9fingers (8 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":1hv4frhr said:


> Mike Garnham":1hv4frhr said:
> 
> 
> > Tom,
> ...



That was my understanding too - from (much) earlier in the thread

location= TN12 0QY unless I'm wrong naturally

Bob


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Feb 2010)

I've just realised how far away you are! Good grief, you, ... you, ... you are almost.._FRENCH!_


S


----------



## 9fingers (8 Feb 2010)

steady on Steve! There is no need to use that sort of language about our hosts!! :lol: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

I'm pretty certain I said in the first post that this is being held at Oryx Workshops in *Staplehurst *(I live near Dartford) and yes, MarkW, Mr and Mrs Oryx are all chipping in in varying amounts. MrsO probably doing the most behind the scenes stuff. As I said, I'm just the loud mouth.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":1k3w4oii said:


> I've just realised how far away you are! Good grief, you, ... you, ... you are almost.._FRENCH!_
> 
> 
> S



Was you paying attention in Geography, where did you think Kent was? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Feb 2010)

Actually, I never did geography. We had to do History or Geography or both and I hated both. But I dislike the History teacher less than I disliked the Geography teacher, so I did History. I wasn't interested, although I quite like history now.

I'm afraid my knowledge of where places are, even though I am actually quite well travelled, is very poor. I can't locate places on a map even when I've been there!  

S


----------



## matt (8 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":lqseou38 said:


> Actually, I never did geography. We had to do History or Geography or both and I hated both. But I dislike the History teacher less than I disliked the Geography teacher, so I did History. I wasn't interested, although I quite like history now.
> 
> I'm afraid my knowledge of where places are, even though I am actually quite well travelled, is very poor. I can't locate places on a map even when I've been there!
> 
> S



From this point on you will be known as..... Jade.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

matt":2qzovr3l said:


> Steve Maskery":2qzovr3l said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I never did geography. We had to do History or Geography or both and I hated both. But I dislike the History teacher less than I disliked the Geography teacher, so I did History. I wasn't interested, although I quite like history now.
> ...



I think a lot less of you from that comment matt.....


----------



## MikeG. (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":3acgv4hz said:


> From this point on you will be known as..... Jade.



I think a lot less of you from that comment matt.....[/quote]

I don't!!!  

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":1fg6g5fg said:


> Steve Maskery":1fg6g5fg said:
> 
> 
> > I've just realised how far away you are! Good grief, you, ... you, ... you are almost.._FRENCH!_
> ...



he probably thought it was a term of abuse


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":3do3vw3y said:


> wizer":3do3vw3y said:
> 
> 
> > From this point on you will be known as..... Jade.
> ...



I don't!!!  

Mike[/quote]

and Mike, you should be ashamed of yourself. But saying that, I know what your both talking about so I should thrash myself, thrice.


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Feb 2010)

OK, I'll take the bait. I don't get the reference to Jade. Where else is my ignorance?

S


----------



## Dalboy (8 Feb 2010)

Just to confirm I'm still coming



HOW FAR IS IT


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

Dalboy":2whom7ue said:


> Just to confirm I'm still coming
> 
> 
> 
> HOW FAR IS IT



where from - it cant be that far from canterbury, but its bloody miles from here , and even further from john o groats


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

Staplehurst. It's in Staplehurst. Kent. That's in the south east. Staplehurst. Kent.


----------



## TrimTheKing (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":uh2qsp1y said:


> Staplehurst. It's in Staplehurst. Kent. That's in the south east. Staplehurst. Kent.


Is that near Wigan? I don't know anywhere outside of my own Kingdom!


----------



## Harbo (9 Feb 2010)

Coming from the South (there not being a good coast road!), my Route Planning software takes me M3, M25 then down through Tunbridge Wells to Staplehurst - is this the best route?


Rod


----------



## Dalboy (9 Feb 2010)

Dalboy":1ffawnht said:


> HOW FAR IS IT



I know where it is been to Maidstone Engineering supplies just around the corner. 
I have a strange sense of humor you'll get use to it


----------



## Mike.C (9 Feb 2010)

Lucky pippers  I'm really envious of you guys that get to go to all these bashes and woodworking shows  I would love to pop my head in and see Tom and the rest of you that are going, but there is not much chance from up here in the virtual highlands.

Have a great time and do not forget to take plenty of photos from us lot that cannot make it.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Feb 2010)

I've just found out who Jade is.
Come on, I'm not _that _bad!
S


----------



## studders (9 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":lkkdaa0v said:


> I've just found out who Jade is.
> Come on, I'm not _that _bad!
> S



You'd need to be 'in' on the Geography reference, hence Matts comment, ignore the rest.


----------



## Matt_S (9 Feb 2010)

I'll be there, should be able to make the journey... Short walk across the village! :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":1z33u3dm said:


> Lucky pippers  I'm really envious of you guys that get to go to all these bashes and woodworking shows  I would love to pop my head in and see Tom and the rest of you that are going, but there is not much chance from up here in the virtual highlands.
> 
> Have a great time and do not forget to take plenty of photos from us lot that cannot make it.
> 
> ...



its only about a thousand mile round trip mike - wheres your sense of adventure


----------



## Mike.C (9 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":393zvu37 said:


> Mike.C":393zvu37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky pippers  I'm really envious of you guys that get to go to all these bashes and woodworking shows  I would love to pop my head in and see Tom and the rest of you that are going, but there is not much chance from up here in the virtual highlands.
> ...



Maybe one day mate maybe one day. :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (9 Feb 2010)

Has anyone had a guess at the number for this 'ere do? Sounds like there could be a few........

Mike


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2010)

I counted 30-35ish. But it's hard to pin people down to definite confirmations.


----------



## 9fingers (9 Feb 2010)

Tom,

Please put me down as a 99% cert for this bash.

Could I make a suggestion that you post back into this thread a list of attendees and edit in the new ones as they turn up.
This should help organise possible lift shares as well as give everyone visibility of who is planning to come.

This is the method used for some other social gatherings on another unrelated forum I'm involved with and it works pretty well.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2010)

Just stick a broom up me pineapple :roll: :wink: 

OryxDesign
MrsOryx
Wellswood
Wizer

Nigel
johnf
promhandicam
paulm
Paul Chapman
stewart
woodbloke
Matt_S
Doug B
JonnyD
Dalboy
StevieB
DaveL
Waka
9fingers
TrimTheKing
jimi43
superunknown +1
bigjoe
dannykaye
Harbo
Steve Maskery
waterhead37
beaver
kasandrich
chingerspy

That's 37 inc the organisers. I realise there are some unlikelies on that list, but they were the grunts of interest. My guess is it will hover around the 30 mark.

EDIT: taken out all the people who have let me know they are not coming.


----------



## StevieB (9 Feb 2010)

So long as I don't forget Valentines Day on Sunday (number of reminders I've had I shouldn't!) then I am in - may have to come over by motorbike though so no lift share I am afraid.

Steve


----------



## superunknown (9 Feb 2010)

I am definitely going to try my best to go and I would like to bring a friend if thats ok?


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2010)

StevieB":2e2hssf2 said:


> So long as I don't forget Valentines Day on Sunday (number of reminders I've had I shouldn't!) then I am in - may have to come over by motorbike though so no lift share I am afraid.
> 
> Steve



i just bought LomL a piano so i think approval is pobably a given - but i cant say for sure til the weekend (because she has a job int on thursday and if she gets it we might be moving house on the 6th)


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2010)

wizer":4ekn16j7 said:


> Just stick a broom up me pineapple



well if you insist - they get up to some odd things in kent  if thats a regular habit it might go someway to explaining your bowel problems as well :lol:


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2010)

superunknown":tkhpoq1v said:


> I would like to bring a friend if thats ok?



yep that's cool.


----------



## Tony Spear (10 Feb 2010)

Wizer, 

I don't know how you came to put me down, but I _definitely_ won't be there, no matter how much I'd like to be!


----------



## Waka (10 Feb 2010)

Hands up from the list who's staying over.


----------



## TrimTheKing (10 Feb 2010)

Waka":1s623rdf said:


> Hands up from the list who's staying over.


I might be, where are people staying, have you decided?


----------



## chingerspy (10 Feb 2010)

Quite a loud grunt of interest from me... Tom, I could give you the cash for the badge there?


----------



## Waka (10 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":274oe3xl said:


> Waka":274oe3xl said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up from the list who's staying over.
> ...



Simon mentioned the Grangemoor Hotel as being close, I've looked it up on the internet and it doesn't look bad. I've not booked yet, but I must get around to it.


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

chingerspy":2te9zlm3 said:


> Quite a loud grunt of interest from me... Tom, I could give you the cash for the badge there?



Yeh that's fine.


----------



## 9fingers (10 Feb 2010)

I know 'drop box' dust collection is all the rage at the moment but........

Is anyone attending the bash who is interested in building a Burgess style cyclone? I have a spare IKEA conical flowerpot which is used in the design and would be happy to bring it along and exchange it for a donation to the Woodland Trust

Just like this one






I would put it into the raffle but it might be viewed as a booby prize unless the winner just happened to be planning to build a cyclone.

Bob


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

I'll take that Bob, I think...


----------



## paulm (10 Feb 2010)

Waka":yt44k9jb said:


> Hands up from the list who's staying over.



Have just been rechecking the logistics of the trip and doesn't look too bad for me, just an hour and three quarters drive, so don't think I will bother with staying over after all Tony. Easier to get senior management approval that way too :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## 9fingers (10 Feb 2010)

wizer":1cx0zzye said:


> I'll take that Bob, I think...



OK Tom. It has your name on it!

Bob


----------



## Vormulac (10 Feb 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm afraid life is still giving me a right good shoeing at the moment, so I won't be able to attend the bash after all.

Have a good one, all.

V.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Feb 2010)

Vormulac":1mkniqbc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm afraid life is still giving me a right good shoeing at the moment, so I won't be able to attend the bash after all.
> 
> ...


V - commiserations, hope everything works out for you - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (10 Feb 2010)

wizer":2q01lh1l said:


> I'll take that Bob, I think...


Tom...if you change you're mind, I'd be very interested - Rob


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":10xy35uu said:


> wizer":10xy35uu said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take that Bob, I think...
> ...



That could happen, in which case, certainly.


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Feb 2010)

Hi, sorry I haven't posted but I've been working away a lot recently and don't get much time.

Just to confirm, the bash is in my workshop which is Unit 2, Larkstore Park, Lodge Road, Staplehurst, Kent. TN12 0QY. It's on the other side of the road from Maidstone Engineering and nearer the entrance, I'm second unit on the left.

If there are a few people who want to go for a curry after the bash there is a good curry house close to my home in Maidstone which is a 20 minute drive from the workshop. The Tandoor Mahal is also short walk from the Grangemoor Hotel for people who wish to stay locally. I'm always up for a curry.

My inlaws and some friends have stayed at the Grangemoor and seem to like it, infact the sparkies I use look _forward_ to a stay there.

We will circulate maps and instructions nearer the time but if anyone wants us to book them a room please drop me an email.

Simon


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

Guys

I've got _a lot_ of old woodworking mags that SteveM gave me a while back. IIRC they're all The Woodworker. I can bring them if anyone is interested? They are destined for pulp fiction if not....

Missus on my back to get rid, so be quick....


----------



## chingerspy (10 Feb 2010)

Wizer,

I'd be really interested in the mags.


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

yours


----------



## chingerspy (10 Feb 2010)

Yay! Your curry is on me if that happens then


----------



## Dalboy (10 Feb 2010)

Sounds like a little bit of a swap meet If any one is interested I have some Corian (Ideal for slimline pens) you will need to cut into strips


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

I'll take a small piece Dal, always wanted to try it.


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2010)

Sorry, not going to make it, chaps. Have a good time and remember *lots of pics*.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Feb 2010)

Sorry Alf, that's not good enough. I've put it to the committee, and your request for time off from this GTG has been rejected. You presence is required.

Mike


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2010)

Real shame Alf. I really think it would help raise your woodworking spirits. But I understand, it's a long way. Next time, I hope.


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Feb 2010)

Alf,

IIRC your brother lives nearby - chance to kill 2 birds?


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2010)

Heh, thought of that, Chris. :wink: Alas, a whole plethora of obstacles stand in my way and it just ain't gonna happen. But thanks, chaps; it's nice to be wanted.


----------



## Vormulac (11 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":lcp90m35 said:


> V - commiserations, hope everything works out for you - Rob



Thanks Rob, it's a wrench to miss you guys again.


----------



## promhandicam (13 Feb 2010)

Just to confirm I will be there as I have a bandsaw to deliver to Staplehurst. Looking forward to it.

Steve


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

Right guys, I can now announce a couple of features we have organised.

Firstly, we approached Axminster to see if they would like to get involved in some way. We were hoping for a raffle prize, but they have gone a bit further than that. Mike Jeffrey, manager of the Sittingbourne branch, has offered to bring along a guy called Colin Searle who is a woodworking tutor and I believe has written for the mags. He will be giving a 30 minute talk on the subject of jigs. This should be a very interesting talk which I hope everyone will enjoy. Mike will also be coming along with his colleague Peter and they will bring a selection of hand tools which you are encouraged to play with. Axminster's involvement is not in anyway sales driven, you will not be able to buy anything from them on the day. They will probably have some catalogues for reference but their intention is not to sell directly.

We have also got Matthew Platt from Workshop Heaven coming along. He will also have a bunch of tools for you to look, but you will be charged for any rust caused by drool  :wink: 

Both companies have also donated raffle prizes. Proceeds of which will go to The Woodlands Trust.

Also Matthew and Mike expressed a genuine interest in being at the event, products or not. So I hope you will welcome them.

If there is any product from either retailer that you specifically would like to see, then please say.

We're really looking forward to this and I hope you are too. There is plenty of room, so if you haven't yet said you'd like to come, please speak up. You might be gutted you missed it :shock:


----------



## jimi43 (16 Feb 2010)

Nice one Tom! Brilliant work! I am really looking forward to this!

On the subject of specific tools...I want to learn more about Japanese saws....their use and variety and I know both entities have them for sale so for me that would be magic mate!

Jim


----------



## chingerspy (16 Feb 2010)

Wow this is great news! I just expected it to be a forum meet up but you guys have really gone to a lot of trouble to have guest speakers and tools to play with.

Kudos.


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

Normally the Bashes are just a chance for a bunch of woodies to meet up. But we thought it would be nice to do something special. Perhaps, if it goes well, we could organise this type of event either once a year or bi-yearly.


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Feb 2010)

Sounds good, Tom  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## StevieB (17 Feb 2010)

Fantastic - excellent work behind the scenes Tom! Personally I would love to have a go with a proper dovetail saw - I have only ever used cheap ones which I have never got on with. If there are Japanese varieties as mentioned above then that kills two birds with one stone  

Looking forward to this very much.

Steve


----------



## promhandicam (17 Feb 2010)

Sounds good. I'd be interested to have a play with a Rojek KPS300A if Axminster could bring one along.

Steve :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Feb 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a cracking event Tom...nicely done :wink:

In case I missed anything in the previous pages, what are the dining arrangements on the day?... f'rinstance is there a local chippy round the corner? - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Feb 2010)

Rob, if you read the full thread you'll see that Mrs. W has offered to do a 3 course sit-down roast for everybody. That's why there are so many people going. Do keep up! 


S


----------



## woodbloke (17 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":3rfm6dlb said:


> Rob, if you read the full thread you'll see that Mrs. W has offered to do a 3 course sit-down roast for everybody. That's why there are so many people going. Do keep up!
> 
> 
> S


Yebut Steve, there's now 14 pages of it!
Three course roast you say...sounds like there could be an ox on a spit in the middle of the 'shop. Yorkshire puds, plenty of roast spuds...I wonder what Mrs W will do for a pudding? Need a decent red to go with it of course :lol: - Rob


----------



## Mrs Oryx (17 Feb 2010)

It won't be a 3 course dinner just chateaubriand with asparagas.



or do I mean chilli (meat and veggie), baked potatoes, french bread, cheese, salad with cake to follow.

There will be tea, coffee and biscuits.

Any serious allergies please let me know so I can read the labels and let you know if there is anything to worry about - it won't be quorn in the veggie one as I'm allergic to it.


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Feb 2010)

Hey, I was joking, but that sounds fantastic, thank you!. I'll bring a cake.
How many are on the list now?
S


----------



## Mrs Oryx (17 Feb 2010)

I don't dare add it up!


----------



## Matt_S (17 Feb 2010)

Maybe next years bash should be held at Earls Court :shock:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":3petlkil said:


> Hey, I was joking, but that sounds fantastic, thank you!. I'll bring a cake.
> How many are on the list now?
> S


As was I Mrs O...anything else we can bring to add to the fare? Sounds like it'll be a goodly spread - Rob


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

Yes it's MrsO doing the cooking. MrsW has a cooking allergy 

Glad everyone is happy with the arrangements. It may sound like we're trying to make it too formal, but it won't be like that at all. I don't envisage it being much different from what we've seen at other bashes, except for the Jigs talk which should be very interesting.

I suspect Mike and Matthew are looking in on this thread so hopefully your tool requests will be met. Obviously there is a limit to what they can bring (and let you play with).


----------



## chingerspy (17 Feb 2010)

If I can bring something along for nibbles then let me know.

I am a forced veggie (medical not political ) I'm allergic to Quorn too, it makes me grimmace every time I try it lol


----------



## MikeG. (17 Feb 2010)

I'm looking forward to finally meeting Matthew Platt. I'll be the guy waiting around at the back of the drooling throng...........without a wallet!

Mike


----------



## promhandicam (17 Feb 2010)

Matt_S":adk1t3t7 said:


> Maybe next years bash should be held at Earls Court :shock:



Perhaps the following weekend in March at Alexandra Palace would be more appropriate - oh dear, looks like they are already booked up :wink: 

Steve


----------



## BMac (17 Feb 2010)

This is shaping up to be a super day. I wish I could go but....

Anyway, why don't you organise a Pot Luck dinner and some folk bring a dish. This would ensure those with allergies or aversions got something they liked and could eat without fear of intestinal repercussions.

Brendan


----------



## woodbloke (17 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":2xv509ve said:


> I'm looking forward to finally meeting Matthew Platt. I'll be the guy waiting around at the back of the drooling throng...........without a wallet!
> 
> Mike


Mike...drooling is the first sympton, after that comes a twitching sensation as the right hand starts to reach involuntarily for the back pocket :lol: - Rob


----------



## Mrs Oryx (17 Feb 2010)

Anyone who wants is welcome to bring stuff but I am very happy to cater for the masses. We only have very limited catering equipment in the workshop so the menu is carefully designed so we can have a warm lunch with minimum hassle.

Simon and I consider it our contribution as we both enjoy the forum and are looking forward to the day.


----------



## big soft moose (17 Feb 2010)

wizer":b4fyidrl said:


> you will not be able to buy anything from them on the day.



thats what you think - sittingbourne is more or less on my way home so if i leave a bit early....


----------



## big soft moose (17 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":333x1bb9 said:


> I'm looking forward to finally meeting Matthew Platt. I'll be the guy waiting around at the back of the drooling throng...........without a wallet!
> 
> Mike



I met him for the first time last night (whilst swapping a chainsaw for a plane), a thoroughly top bloke imo.


----------



## MikeG. (17 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":1uor3okd said:


> (whilst swapping a chainsaw for a plane)



What were you thinking Pete?!!!!!!!! You've got too many planes already. And you didn't ask me. I'd swap my block plane for a chainsaw.

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (17 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":3vrq8tma said:


> big soft moose":3vrq8tma said:
> 
> 
> > (whilst swapping a chainsaw for a plane)
> ...



that was for work , not for me personally - he swapped a QS no 6 for one of our old saws (as previously for sale here for 75 notes so its a fair exchange).

and what do you mean "too many planes", I only have 2 block planes, 4 number fours, a number 4 and a half, two number fives, a number 7, and a big woody jointer (and two of the 4s and one of the fives is going to work soon)


----------



## jimi43 (17 Feb 2010)

Phew....thanks for owning up to having four No.4s.

I thought having three was a disease....I feel....cleansed!!

 

Jim


----------



## MikeG. (17 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":1um84tkv said:


> and what do you mean "too many planes", I only have 2 block planes, 4 number fours, a number 4 and a half, two number fives, a number 7, and a big woody jointer (and two of the 4s and one of the fives is going to work soon)



Hoist on your petard, condemned by your own words.........you have too many planes!

Mike



> Phew....thanks for owning up to having four No.4s.I thought having three was a disease....I feel....cleansed!!



You too Jim!


----------



## big soft moose (17 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":2y93xmec said:


> you have too many planes!




jealousy is an ugly thing


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Feb 2010)

If anyone would like to bring their planer blades along, I'll bring my honing jig. We can have a fettling session.
S


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

Yes Please


----------



## Waka (23 Feb 2010)

Whilst lazing by the pool today with temps in the mid 30s, I started to think about the upcoming bash (shouldn't be doing that on holiday).

Can the organizing team please let us know what is a convenient time to appear?


----------



## 9fingers (23 Feb 2010)

Waka":i4q5pll0 said:


> Whilst lazing by the pool today with temps in the mid 30s, I started to think about the upcoming bash (shouldn't be doing that on holiday).
> 
> Can the organizing team please let us know what is a convenient time to appear?



Also, would they like us to bring a seat?

Bob


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Feb 2010)

Waka":38tckx2p said:


> Whilst lazing by the pool today with temps in the mid 30s, I started to think about the upcoming bash (shouldn't be doing that on holiday).



Can you bottle some of that heat, Waka, and bring it to the bash, please? :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2010)

good point about start times. I'm guessing 10am at the earliest. But I'll leave it to Simon to confirm as it's his gaff 

We have about 25 seats. You are welcome to bring one if it's no trouble to put it in the car, otherwise we should be fine. I doubt we'll all be sitting down at once


----------



## Mrs Oryx (23 Feb 2010)

From 10 is fine. The kettle(s) will be on. Please park on the LHS of Lodge Road after turning left from Station Approach as you approach Larkstore Park. There are no parking restrictions on a Saturday. If you are coming by train we are about 2 mins walk from the station.

I was planning on doing food for between 12 and 1.30 and throwing you all out about 4.30 with a later reconvene at the curry house about 7.30/8 for anyone who fancies it. I will have a quick count up on the day unless we think there are likely to be more than 10 coming in the evening?


----------



## Mrs Oryx (23 Feb 2010)

ps it's warm upstairs in my office just a bit chilly downstairs


----------



## big soft moose (23 Feb 2010)

okay it appears that i am now not coming  (shut up tom )

apparently its my mothers birthday on the 3rd and we are going to see her on the 6th and 7th - this social arrangement had passed me by

i had also "forgotten" that i am apparently making her a matched set of napkin rings and trivets to match the table olly built for her earlier in the year - guess what i'll be doing for the next week or so


----------



## wizer (23 Feb 2010)

bahahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2010)

Guys I've just PM'd the details\directions to all who said they'd like to come. If you didn't receive it then please let me know.

Also, if you've been sitting on the fence, there's still space for more. Come along!


----------



## jimi43 (24 Feb 2010)

Thanks Tom!

Annie has offered to make some sticky cakes.....would that help out Mrs O?

Jim


----------



## superunknown (24 Feb 2010)

I would also like to offer to bring anything if needed?

I did mention I would be bringing a friend, his name is John but he's not a forum member.

My name is Steve in case I didn't say before.

I work only a minutes walk from the venue.


----------



## stewart (24 Feb 2010)

B*gger - can't make this as my wife is singing in a concert! Hope those who go have a great time!


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2010)

You're not required to bring anything but gifts won't be rejected :shock: :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (25 Feb 2010)

......ssssh, quiet so Mike doesn't hear, will there be round wood as well as square?


----------



## jimi43 (25 Feb 2010)

Do you have the latest role call Tom?

Just need to ensure that I don't leave anyone short on the cake front!

 

Jim


----------



## Harbo (25 Feb 2010)

Mine's a cream dough-nut!  

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (25 Feb 2010)

Harbo":2c2rr1eh said:


> Mine's a cream dough-nut!
> 
> Rod



I was thinking of asking her to make some cream horns...remember them?

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (25 Feb 2010)

Just to veer slightly away from the foody aspect, I'm making progress with my raffle prize donation, 'cept I had to make a new handle last night as the original broke :evil: Now using a piece of Waka's Indonesian Rosewood - Rob


----------



## wizer (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks Rob.

I think it's going to be 25-30 people.


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Feb 2010)

There is a very yummy-looking fruit cake on the cooling rack even as I type. There may even be some left by next Saturday. Just don't count on it.
S


----------



## jimi43 (1 Mar 2010)

Her indoors said that 30 cream horns will need quite a few of those dunces hats and since Wizer appears to have the only one...I have had to rethink...

Chocolate brownies seem to be one option...but I will see what else we can come up with in the sticky yummy category!

Jim


----------



## wizer (1 Mar 2010)

Don't put yourself out Jim. There's plenty on offer already. Tho I am partial to a chocolate brownie. As long as you don't tell my doctor


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Mar 2010)

Just a Bump to say that if anyone wants their planer knives tickling up, I'll be bringing my honing jig. So don't leave it until dawn on Saturday to think about getting them out of your machine! 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TrimTheKing (3 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":3gelbdtd said:


> Just a Bump to say that if anyone wants their planer knives tickling up, I'll be bringing my honing jig. So don't leave it until dawn on Saturday to think about getting them out of your machine!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


I would love a tickle Steve, I will make sure they are unwrapped and on show for all to see!


----------



## jimi43 (3 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":1kkozbh0 said:


> Just a Bump to say that if anyone wants their planer knives tickling up, I'll be bringing my honing jig. So don't leave it until dawn on Saturday to think about getting them out of your machine!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Now...this word tickling....how far gone does tickling extend to then Steve...only I have this pair of blades from the DW50 that need some serious humour injection...

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (3 Mar 2010)

Unfortunately I've just reground mine on the Tormek, but I'd be interested to see how this is done in Steve's handraulic jig - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (3 Mar 2010)

Anyone made a jig for setting the blades?

Like that magnetic jiggery thingamy...?

That would be interesting to see in action.

Jim


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2010)

I was bringing mine anyway. 

Are we all set? I've just been piling stuff up by the door to bring with me. It's a lot! :shock:


----------



## kasandrich (3 Mar 2010)

Do you want me to bring a jar of decent instant coffee and some tea bags as a contribution?

I will be bringing homemade bread pudding and cake.


----------



## Waka (3 Mar 2010)

Steve

I've got a set of Philly's blades that need some attention if you'd be so kind.


----------



## 9fingers (3 Mar 2010)

I have a demonstration rig to show how easy it is to run 3 phase motors from normal mains. I made this for Waka's bash last year.

If anyone would like me to bring it along for a sideshow demo then do shout now.

I'm not trying to distract anyone from the 'official' demos naturally Tom.

cheers

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (3 Mar 2010)

kasandrich":kr1itcru said:


> decent instant coffee
> 
> I will be bringing homemade bread pudding and cake.


 
Instant coffee   ...at a bash of this magnitude the very _least_ we expect is beans picked by dusky maidens from the north slope of some outlandish Kenyan planation, expertly roasted and then finely ground in the 'shop (a jig atop the spindle moulder would do at a pinch), thrice filtered and served with a dash something to give a bit of je n'cest quoi ('scuse French sp) :lol: 

If Paulc's there, make sure you've got an unending supply :lol: 

Bread pudding and buns sound good :wink: - Rob


----------



## Mrs Oryx (3 Mar 2010)

seriously the coffee machine will be on and we get pg tips in bulk, cake gratefully received however


----------



## jimi43 (3 Mar 2010)

Slopes of the BLUE MOUNTAIN in Jamaica Rob...

Good Lord...where do they brung you up these days!!   :wink: 

Annie is making trays of sticky chocolate brownies...what we don't eat you guys can take home like it were a wedding....

Maybe after we do some jointing and marry two pieces of wood perfectly eh!?

 

Jim


----------



## Doug B (5 Mar 2010)

A last minute request #-o #-o 

If anyone going tomorrow has a Clifton 5 & 1/2 that you don`t mind me having a play with, would you be kind enough to bring it along please 


Cheers.


Doug.


----------



## wizer (5 Mar 2010)

I'll see if Axi can bring one.


----------



## Oryxdesign (5 Mar 2010)

I've run the vacuum cleaner round so we're all ready for tomorrow, looking forward to seeing you all.

Simon


----------



## Doug B (5 Mar 2010)

wizer":2n78f51m said:


> I'll see if Axi can bring one.




Thanks Tom.




All ready for an early start... Must remember me passport for crossing the border into the south :lol: :lol: :lol:


Doug.

PS

Don`t worry Steve, i`ve worked out what a few more of the buttons do on the dash... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (5 Mar 2010)

Sorry Doug, Axi were out of stock on the Cliffie 5 1/2. If anyone wants to bring one...?


I feel like I'm forgetting something.... I feel like a little girl at her 12th birthday party, worrying if anyone will turn up. :shock: 

Can, at very least, the people who are bringing food turn up? We can just sit on Simon's Altendorf and stuff our faces :lol:


----------



## chingerspy (5 Mar 2010)

Really looking forward to tomorrow.

Chair... check
Chequebook... check
Otherwise empty car... check


----------



## johnf (5 Mar 2010)

See you all tomorow looking forward to the great kent bash


----------



## paulm (5 Mar 2010)

Looking forwards guys, should be a good one  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Mar 2010)

See you all there  

Get the coffee on......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## WellsWood (5 Mar 2010)

Doug B":8fy5i5uw said:


> A last minute request #-o #-o
> 
> If anyone going tomorrow has a Clifton 5 & 1/2 that you don`t mind me having a play with, would you be kind enough to bring it along please
> 
> ...



I can do that Doug.


----------



## wizer (5 Mar 2010)

OryxDesign
MrsOryx
Wellswood
Wizer

Nigel
johnf
promhandicam
paulm
Paul Chapman
woodbloke
Matt_S
Doug B
JonnyD
Dalboy
StevieB
DaveL
Waka
9fingers
TrimTheKing
jimi43
superunknown +1
bigjoe (doubtful, not heard)
dannykaye
Harbo
Steve Maskery
waterhead37
beaver
kasandrich
chingerspy

I _think _this is the final Role Call. "Name's not on the list, your not coming in!" :lol:


----------



## Doug B (5 Mar 2010)

WellsWood":3qnci514 said:


> Doug B":3qnci514 said:
> 
> 
> > A last minute request #-o #-o
> ...





That would be great Mark, cheers.


Doug.


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Mar 2010)

All set to go, just waiting for the call from Doug & Jon. I'm glad it's not me driving, I haven't got my eyes in! 
See you all later.
S


----------



## superunknown (6 Mar 2010)

Wow I didn't realise some of you were coming all that way, hope you have a safe drive.


----------



## 9fingers (6 Mar 2010)

superunknown":lq9vzb42 said:


> Wow I didn't realise some of you were coming all that way, hope you have a safe drive.



Leaving from Romsey in a few mins to collect Rob, Harbo and Nigel.

Only one lot of roadworks en route so should be on time.

Bob


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2010)

just got up, is this the middle of the night?? :shock: :lol:


----------



## chingerspy (6 Mar 2010)

Yes it is! 

Just getting my head together then I'll be making my way to Dartford and beyond...


----------



## kasandrich (6 Mar 2010)

I am +1 MWT is coming too.

See you all later.


----------



## jimi43 (6 Mar 2010)

Leaving in about an hour.

Oh boy....I love the smell of Brownies in the morning!!!

    

Mrs O....get that coffee on...I may even have one of these!!

See ya soon...

Jimi


----------



## TrimTheKing (6 Mar 2010)

Sorry boys and girls but I am not going to be able to make it now 

Have already mentioned to Tom but I have been travelling all week and fully intended to come (even have my train tickets booked!) but after 4 pre 6am starts in a row I just couldn't face a 5am start and 4 hour train journey each way.

Have a top day, I'm gutted to be missing it, and I want to see plenty of pics.

Have fun.


----------



## woof (6 Mar 2010)

Have a great day all ... hopefully next time I will make it (working this am  )
I am intrigued - why so many people from Staplehurst on the site? Is this a new posse?


----------



## Mr Ed (6 Mar 2010)

TrimTheKing":21tdany3 said:


> Have already mentioned to Tom but I have been travelling all week and fully intended to come (even have my train tickets booked!) but after 4 pre 6am starts in a row I just couldn't face a 5am start and 4 hour train journey each way.



I know exactly what you mean, I get up at 5:30 every day and drive a thousand miles most weeks, so when it comes to the weekends I find it hard to imaging going anywhere much.

Ed


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Mar 2010)

Yeehah! Simon found my car keys - so I am back early enough to be the first to say a big thank you to Sarah, Simon, Tom and Mark. Apart from Sarah being a lady and Ladies first and all that and therefore naming her first in my list to thank, I have a sneaking suspicion that is was she who was responsible for the feast we enjoyed at lunchtime. All my dietary resolutions disappeared as soon as I saw the table groaning with goodies of all descriptions. 

Next in my list to thank is all the folk who turned up and helped make my day so enjoyable. It was great to put faces to names and meet new people who share a common interest. Puts the recent curfuffles on the forum into perspective too! (Cabin fever as someone has wisely pointed out).

Lots of gratitude goes the way of those people who brought stuff along to play with. In no particular order as they say on Ice Dancing..

Axminster, Matt at WorkshopHeaven, Harbo, Woodbloke, Wizer, Steve Maskery, Jimi, Clive Searle who demonstrated routing stuff for Axminster, Anon (some tell me who please!) who brought along some super turnings. And no doubt others I missed.

I'll add some more pics when they have uploaded to my site.
+++++++








Rod (Harbo), Matt (Workshop Heaven), Steve (Promhandicam)








Bob (9fingers), Tony(Waka), Nigel (?) , Simon (Oryx Design - our host)









? and Mike (Axminster) Sara, Tony (?) Stevie B and Matt S, Nige, just disappearing







Sarah (Mrs Oryx), Derek (?) , Rob (Woodbloke) Rod (Harbo)


----------



## kasandrich (6 Mar 2010)

Well it was a great day and a great turn-out.

Thanks to Mr & Mrs Oryx for the hospitality and the lovely food.


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Mar 2010)

A great day  Many thanks to Mr & Mrs Oryx for hosting and the really great food and to Tom and Mark.

It was nice to meet a lot of people I've not met before. I really enjoyed Steve Maskery's demonstration of his table saw jig - a fabulous design. And thanks to JonnyD for bringing along the Veritas dowel making thingy for us to try out - I really must get one of those.

All in all a great day.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## kasandrich (6 Mar 2010)

waterhead37":34ym891d said:


> Anon (some tell me who please!) who brought along some super turnings.



Delboy bought the pens that were on the velvet pads, somebody else bought along a couple of very nice pencils, I bought 3 loose pens and a few other bits, but the bulk of it and the really nice stuff was Michael (MWT on here) but he has not posted on here much, other than a bit in the non wood forum about metal lathes and parting off.


----------



## kasandrich (6 Mar 2010)

Paul Chapman":1trmf99q said:


> A great day  Many thanks to Mr & Mrs Oryx for hosting and the really great food and to Tom and Mark.
> 
> It was nice to meet a lot of people I've not met before. I really enjoyed Steve Maskery's demonstration of his table saw jig - a fabulous design. And thanks to JonnyD for bringing along the Veritas dowel making thingy for us to try out - I really must get one of those.
> 
> ...



That was a great bit of kit wasn't it


----------



## jimi43 (6 Mar 2010)

What a superbly organised and attended event...wow...

I was saying to Matt that we could have done a three day event and still have left things out...

Simon and Sarah...wonderful place...beautiful hosts...excellent food...superb conversation...what a class operation! Many thanks guys for hosting...it was very much appreciated. 

Tom and Mark...no need to have worried...apart from the raffle being fixed ( :wink:  ) it went like clockwork...you should organise events for a living!

To the guys who presented..from Axminster...what superb presenters they were...and you KNOW they know their tools...






such a cleanly laid out table...some questionable vintage gear....






only joking!

Now I ain't too good at the names...so bear with me here...

We also had a wonderful presentation on jigs...initially and programme showed from Colin Searle....






wait....no...that is "after"....the audience was standing room only and being a midget I had to jump a bit to see....so no shots of the actual demonstration I am afraid Colin.......but shortly after....the representative for UKW H&S arrived....to discuss jig legality...






and we were treated to a "no wink" impromtu demonstrations of legal table saw jigs by Steve....I am happy to report both parties have all limbs and eyes...however there was some question regarding the use of riving knives in the thin plywood cutting mode....more inside jokes later!!!

Kit abounded and was well used by all present...as you can see from the "after" pictures of the shavings!






Some people took H&S to the extreme after Roy's talk...






I mean...eye protection...mmm...ok....ear protection...mmm no not really...but BODY ARMOUR...now come on mate!!!

I got carried away with the saws...  and this was an interesting subject for me...love the Japanese crosscut the best...JUST what I need!






Matt (Workshop Heaven)...I needed to see more of...there simply wasn't time...but next time mate...great to chat with you though...hope you enjoyed the tip on scrapers!

There was even a (rather noisy) demonstration of pasta making...






One of the MANY..."I WANT ONE OF THESE" moments....!  

Very impressive piece of kit that dowel maker....

And last but not least for this post....the raffle...wonderful prizes...thank you guys who donated...






Great that you raised about £150 for Woodlands Trust...a very worthy cause...with that Veritas Dowel Maker...we need all the trees we can get!!!

Loads more pics HERE and if anyone wants any hi res ones just yell...

Thank you all for a wonderful day...I will sure try to be at the next one!

Jim


----------



## StevieB (6 Mar 2010)

I echo the thanks already offered - a very enjoyable day all round  First one of these I have been to, and discovered another member lives 500m from me :shock: Won a saw in the raffle, fell in love with the Veritas dovetail saw and had a play with some planes I definately couldn't afford! When's the next one :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Nigel (6 Mar 2010)

What a great day so well organised with lovely food,

A big thankyou to Sarah Simon Tom and Mark for the organization and to all the others who brought along the toys to play with,
not to mention the donations to the raffle,

It was great to meet old friends and new
a very enjoyable day thankyou.

Nigel


----------



## Dalboy (6 Mar 2010)

I also would like to thank Sarah, Simon, Tom and Mark for a great day the food was fantastic and plenty for all =D> =D> =D> ccasion5: . 

Also some great demo's thanks guys

Like many others it was nice to meet and put faces to names. 

Hope there is another next year


----------



## Harbo (6 Mar 2010)

Really excellent day - many thanks to our hosts and demonstrators and to Bob for doing the driving.

Rod


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2010)

Oh god I look dead in that picture!!

I managed to forget my memory card, so no pics from me.

Been home about 30mins. Not managed to shake off the herd of elephants that are running up and down my back yet. But being horizontal helps.

I just can't thank everyone enough for coming. We had a fantastic turn out! The whole day went swimmingly. I even managed to do the raffle without c*cking it up!

On that matter. I want to say a massive thanks to the people who donated raffle prizes. Especially Mike Hancock and the Classic Hand Tools team who donated a lovely Pfiel Draw knife (I _really _wanted to win that!!), it was really kind of them to donate even though they could not make it. Matthew from Workshop Heaven donated a Japanese Saw and one of the new QS Brass Mallets, Axminster donated a £50 gift voucher. Steve Maskery donated one of his fine DVDs, Rob (woodbloke) donated a BlokeBlade, Waka popped in to Axminster 'on his way' and donated a pair of LV trammel heads and an LV saddle square, Dalboy donated a lovely turned pen and PaulC donated some beautiful turned mushrooms and keyrings. Finally someone donated a bottle of wine but I have forgotten who (Paul?).

From the raffle we raised £152 (good guess Sarah) and I have rounded it up to £200. The proceeds will go to Blean Wood, which is the largest ancient woodland in the country.

Most of all I enjoyed having a bit of a chinwag and catch up. Chris put it better than I could. There's something about the bashes that just can't be achieved on the forum. 

I hope you enjoyed the talks from Peter and Colin. It was very kind of them to come along. I'm sure a lot of us brought something valuable away from their advice. It was great to play with all the toys er tools from Workshop Heaven and Axi. 

It's always good to see the tools and creations of fellow members. Steve's Jigs were great to see (I meant to ask for the RT box joint jig to be brought along). MWT's turnings were impeccable, glad I didn't bring any of mine  It was good to see Jimi's planes and kiln in the flesh. I'm sure I'm forgetting lots. Basically, if you wasn't there, you _really _missed out!!

On a personal note I want to thank various people for the gifts, advice and 'favours'. You know who you are.

Finally I want to express my thanks to Sarah and Simon for being such excellent hosts. Hands up who was jealous of Simon's wife? Brilliant cook, well organised, good announcer  (who'd of thought I was shy??) and not at all bored being the only woman amongst a bunch of wood geeks, for the entire day! :lol: Well done guys. 

Same time next year?


----------



## Dan-K (6 Mar 2010)

Great to meet a few of the guys today, although i wasn't around too much due to my once-in-a-lifetime acquisition of a Startrite 24-S-5 bandsaw taking a big chunk of my day....

MASSIVE thanks to those who helped move 'the beast' into my shop (I think I can start calling it a shop now it has a 'proper' tool in it  )

It was especially good to meet Matt, who lives real close to me, and Bob, who is going to get fed up of my questions in the coming months as I fettle my new toy... :lol: 

And of course thanks to Mr and Mrs Oryx for hosting the event, wizer for helping with organising, and the chaps who brought shiney things to admire. I've now been inspired to try to cadge some old planes from a neglected corner of my fathers shed to see if I can learn how to use one... could be the start of something...expensive


----------



## chingerspy (6 Mar 2010)

Big thanks Sarah, Simon, Tom and Mark for organising the event!

It was nice to see the different planes and understand a little more about this "slope" people find themselves on 

Colin gave a great talk on "Good Practise" very trade based but I think we could all think about how best to use the points he made in our sheds/garages/workshops.

Good to put names to faces and chat with a few people who share similar interests.

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## johnf (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks to Simon and Sarah for being excellent host and also to everyone else for being so friendly see you all next year


----------



## promhandicam (6 Mar 2010)

Just to add my thanks to the organising committee and to Simon and Sarah for being such generous hosts. As others have said these occasions are a good opportunity to actually put some faces to names and to renew old acquaintances. 

Just one correction to Jim's post - the man you identified as Roy Sutton demonstrating the correct use of safety glasses :wink: is in fact Colin Searle. 

Steve


----------



## jimi43 (6 Mar 2010)

> Just one correction to Jim's post - the man you identified as Roy Sutton demonstrating the correct use of safety glasses is in fact Colin Searle.



I think your eyes are going Steve!! I am SURE I said Colin  :wink:  

(oh the edit function...what a WONDERFUL function...)

Sorry Colin....I was going by your wonderfully clean lab coat...(I know you were just trying to blame everything on Roy!!!!!)

Actually....this correction or two gives me the opportunity to thank Tom himself again....not only did he co-organise this event but he brought with him a fine collection of socket chisels :wink: and some shaves that made me drool....and the guys who brought the superb collection of turnings and other treasures with them for display and prizes.....

















Someone please explain each item for me...I simply love some of those woods and my wife, Annie...was demanding what they were...silly me...could I tell her...nah! As I said...if you conversed with each and every fine craftsman today there would be enough material for three whole days!

Apologies for either forgetting or getting names entirely wrong...I am sure I will get to know all of them in the end.

Jim


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2010)

There is never enough time at these do's to get to talk to everyone on. Which is why Mark and I are normally last out the door, often being shoved :lol: 

I had to get petrol on the way back which I wasn't happy about. But even more unfortunate was going the wrong way down the M20  Silly Boy.

Jim I'll be dreaming about those brownies tonight. Please thank Annie, they were delicious. 

The final stragglers went for a ruby tonight. Wish I could have made it but apart from my friend pain, the missus is flying over to Ireland tonight so I am on Dad duty. Apparently we're going swimming tomorrow 8-[


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Mar 2010)

Just got in. Knackered and I wasn't driving! (Thanks Doug).

Absolutely excellent day. I can't remember the last time I enjoyed a day so much. Lots to see and people to meet, followed by a few beers and right good curry.

Thank you very much all, very much appreciated.
BED!

S


----------



## paulm (7 Mar 2010)

Excellent day, great crowd as usual.

Many, many thanks to Sarah, Simon, Tom and Mark for organising and hosting and for providing a lovely lunch as well, much appreciated.

And thanks to Waka for the magical mystery tour around the south of England :lol: The return journey was less eventful after we figured out how to turn the sound back on again on the sat nav :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We also made a detour to the Axi' shop in Sittingbourne on the way over in the morning and managed to fill Waka's boot with assorted goodies between us  

Glad a decent sum was raised by the raffle too, and thanks to the various people for the demo's which were appreciated also.

Looking forwards to the next one  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Waka (7 Mar 2010)

My thanks go to Sarah, Simon, Tom & mark. It was a super day, wonderful food and excellent company, it's always good to meet up with other like minded people. For me it was well worth the 180 mile journey.

As has been said before these bash's are what the forum is all about, I certainly learnt a lot and saw some new toys that could make their way into my workshop.

Who's having the next one?


----------



## paulm (7 Mar 2010)

Forgot to say a very big thank you also to the firms that donated prizes for the raffle, including Axminster, Classic Handtools and of course Workshop Heaven, thanks guys.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (7 Mar 2010)

My thanks for the day to our hosts Simon and Sarah and to Tom (plus whoever else had a hand in the organization) It was a long way to drive, so my thanks as well the the 'drive', Bob9Fingers...much appreciated :wink: 
I really enjoyed the day, 'specially meeting old friends and some newer members of the forum. 
Big thanks to Sarah and Simon as well for the truly superb spread laid on at lunchtime. 
Both demonstrations were excellent and I particularly liked Colin's talk about router tables and safety in general...something I could personally improve on so much food for thought there. 
Once I've had a decent brew, I'll sort out some pics - Rob


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Mar 2010)

Thank you all for coming yesterday, it was great to see my workshop full of people! Normally it's empty





I really enjoyed meeting everybody face to face, it strange how I felt that I already knew so many, even though we'd never met. Thank you to everybody who contributed cakes and things to show. Keep the pictures rolling in I didn't really get chance to take any decent shots.

Thanks to Tom and Mark who did so much to make sure we had a good day, it was great that Tom managed to survive the whole day, even though he did look a bit grey by the end. A couple of weeks ago that he wasn't sure if he'd make it at all. The raffle was a good idea and we raised some money for Bean which is a good cause, well done Tom for bumping it up.

I think I managed to speak to most but if I missed you sorry about that, there was a lot going on all very interesting. Looking forward to seeing you again through the year.

Matthew from Workshop Heaven and Mike from Axi have shown interest in coming again and Mike said that with a bit more notice (I only mentioned it to Axi when I was sorting out another issue in passing) he could do a better display. I am happy to host again so if you're all up for it we'll do it again next year. It has been suggested we do it a little later so that it's warmer. Let us know if you have any other ideas.

So what do you think , see you next year?

Simon


----------



## woodbloke (7 Mar 2010)

Oryxdesign":2driuvkk said:


> So what do you think , see you next year?
> 
> Simon


Absolutely - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (7 Mar 2010)

These Bashes are getting so good they will be a hard act to improve upon.

Yet another post thanking everyone for yesterday. One of the snags for not posting yesterday evening is that nearly everything has been said already.
It is always good to put faces to screen names and have more detailed discussions than emails allow.
I particularly valued Colin's presentation which provided much food for thought. I have still to make my router table and I picked up a few ideas and an important potential snag to avoid when I build mine.

Excellent catering - thanks Sarah and to those who brought along cakes & goodies. Top of the list for me was Steve Maskery's fruit cake - very good indeed and the only jig involved in the manufacture was a cake tin.

I look forward to Steve's new DVD Kitchen Essentials :lol: 

Bob


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

I think the only reason we was able to offer such an elaborate event was the access to such an ideal venue. Which was perfect for doing demos and having some retailers show off their wares. I don't want people to think they have to match or top this to have a bash. Ultimately it's about getting together.

That said, Sarah and Simon are up for it again next year and I'd certainly like to get involved again. We will start putting feelers out towards the end of this year and look to having it maybe at the end of March, beginning of May 2011?

If you guys have any comments about the way things were organised or ideas for the next one then please say. I have some ideas that I want to look at.


----------



## Mrs Oryx (7 Mar 2010)

Many thanks to all who came and for all the very complimentary things people have posted here (quite emarassing some of it ). I very much enjoyed the day though fell asleep at the table in the curry house (exhaustion certainly not company)

I have 1 teapot that I think is kasandrich's and more cake than I know what to do with and surprisingle little else.


----------



## JonnyD (7 Mar 2010)

Just a quick post to say thanks to Sarah and Simon for hosting the bash and Tom and Mark for all there efforts.

Really enjoyed the day and meeting other forum members and the beers and curry afterwards  

And also a big thanks to Doug for driving and his hospitality.

cheers

jon


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Mar 2010)

Peter from Axminster demonstrating some drool tools

Then we have a motley collection of observers. We'll assume that the expressions are those of rapt attention rather than terminal boredom, shall we? We did laugh occasionally, I assure you!





Colin, ROB(Woodbloke), Bob (9Fingers)
Sorry Rob, as you say, long day and I still haven't got my eyes in, it was a call to NHS Direct this afternoon - "I'm sorry, I'm not medically trained"..........






Derek (Dalboy), Stevie, Mr C, Paul M. Sorry, I did ask your names but didn't write them down.





Jonny D, Doug B, Mr A again and Mr E





Mike from Axminster, Sarah, Simon, Rod (Harbo)





Chris (Waterhead), Richard, Mr G

Then there was some fat bloke banging on again about how fantastic his Ultimate Tablesaw Tenon Jig is. Yawn.





Fortunately it got the thumbs up from Colin Searle, who talked about jigs and safety:





Tom (Wizer) about to be shaved by Rod:





And finally some work:









I'm really sorry I didn't get everyone snapped, and for forgetting so many names  (send me the identities and I'll edit this post). I wish I'd snapped the food too, it was fantastic. I'm glad my cake went well, saves me having to eat it all.

Thank you very much Simon, Sarah, Tom and Mark for organizing such a splendid day and (eventually!) a great night out, too.

2011 here we come!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## WellsWood (7 Mar 2010)

Good grief, look at you lot up at the crack of dawn on Sunday :lol: 
Having taken advantage of a rare opportunity for a lie-in, it's time to set the record straight somewhat.

As I pointed out to a few people yesterday, apart from suggesting in vague terms to Tom while on the way back from Waka's bash last year that, "maybe we should put something together in our neck of the woods", and tidying away a few mugs towards the end yesterday, I can take no credit for this superbly organised event whatsoever. Simon & Sarah's wholehearted adoption of the proceedings along with Tom's input left absolutely nothing for me to do. So thanks to all those who have credited me with helping top lay on the bash, but really it was nothing. No I mean it _really_ was nothing.

Now I've got my confession out of the way let me add my gratitude to all the others for a hugely enjoyable, and rather longer than anticipated day. I think the last of us finally rolled out of the curry house around 11 last night, you Nottingham guys must been absolutely knackered by the time you got home.

Given the great space and Simon & Sarah's enthusiasm this was always destined to be a first rate bash. The congeniality of our hosts, the participation of people like Mike & Peter from Axminster, Matthew's first (AFAIK) bash attendance, Colin Searle's fascinating demo and last, but not least, the simply amazing lunch provided by Sarah and all the cake contributors raised the event far above our hopes and expectations.

Ultimately though a big thanks must go out to all those who attended. All the organisation in the world will go to waste if nobody turns up to participate and exchange info and opinions, and hopefully to leave richer than when they arrived. I know I did.

Thank you.


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

WellsWood":3h1vk0qe said:


> leave richer than when they arrived. I know I did.
> 
> Thank you.



Ah so it was you who nicked the raffle money


----------



## Doug B (7 Mar 2010)

I`d just like to add my thanks & concur with everyones comments on what an excellent day it was & how nice it was to meet with the UKW members.

Many thanks to Sarah & Simon for hosting the day, supplying the lovely food & drinks & then if that wasn`t enough taking us stragglers for a very enjoyable curry. =D> =D> =D> =D> Though my wisdom at eating a veg chilie for lunch, followed by a veg curry is only just now starting to dawn on me :shock:

Also thanks to Tom & Mark, it was a most enjoyable bash, which has once again added grease to an already very well lubricated slope. 8-[ 

Finally thanks to Steve & Jonny for the good company on our little jaunt, & rest assurred fellas if synchronized snoring is ever made an Olympic event i know a couple of sure fire winners :wink: :lol: :lol:

Cheers.

Doug


----------



## woodbloke (7 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":3r0jswre said:


> Colin, Nigel, Bob (9Fingers)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it was a long day Steve...but :wink: - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (7 Mar 2010)

I think one thing that might be good at the next bash is to have one of those annoying but vital role calls..."My name's Fred and I live on Skye and my interests are ferries" sort of things...

Name tags almost worked but some fell off and some were not on in the first place and some were in code (sorry for calling you Roy, Colin!  

Just a thought for next time....

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## StevieB (7 Mar 2010)

> Derek (Dalboy), Mr B, Mr C, Mr D. Sorry, I did ask your names but didn't write them down.



I can own up to being Mr B, green jumper and glasses 8-[ 

Steve[/img]


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

Steve I only realised who you were after you left. Sorry didn't have time for a chat. Glad you could make it.

Doug, on my way home the thought of chilli followed by curry dawned on me!! :lol: Wish I could have made it. I fell asleep at the laptop and woke up with my hands on the keyboard :shock: :lol:


----------



## chingerspy (7 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":3hwdu96x said:


> Jonny D, Doug B, Mr A again and Mr E
> 
> (send me the identities and I'll edit this post)



I think I'm Mr. E then - big bloke, grey hoody looking older than I remember 

Good to see everyone enjoying themselves! I was just trying to take in everything Peter, then later Colin and Steve were saying. I'm a bit new and trying to gather all the info  I did like that Clifton no.5 that Mark (Wellswood) kindly brought along. British Racing Green mmmm


----------



## promhandicam (7 Mar 2010)

The person behind Sarah is Mike from Axminster not me!


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

Yes it is...


Oh oh ok, it's not. It's Mike Jeffrey. Axminster Manager.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Mar 2010)

Forget all that woodie stuff, this was the best bit:






Face feeding time! :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

oh god those brownies were delish!!


----------



## JonnyD (7 Mar 2010)

wizer":85jmlopp said:


> oh god those brownies were delish!!



seconded  

cheers

jon


----------



## jimi43 (7 Mar 2010)

JonnyD":kz0mp9uq said:


> wizer":kz0mp9uq said:
> 
> 
> > oh god those brownies were delish!!
> ...



Annie says thanks guys! You should have taken some home...there were loads left...

Jim


----------



## neilthomas123 (7 Mar 2010)

I've joined the forum in time to say thanks to all involved yesterday. I had a great day and look forward to the next gathering.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## DaveL (7 Mar 2010)

Well I am a bit late posting and the pictures are still in the camera, I had a great time yesterday. Thanks to Sarah, Simon and Tom, great shop, very good company and just a few shiny things to lust after.
It is good to meet up with old friends and make new ones, even if I did not get time to talk to everyone. I will admit to making the chunky pencils mentioned back up the thread. Some very nice turning on display, must try some of the ideas, its just time that is the problem.

Talking of time, I lost most of today doing battle with the washing machine, got home yesterday to find my socks still in 2" of water. I have finished putting it all back together and it does appear to be working OK but it put end to any shop time. 
I will be posting some pictures, just don't hold your breath. :roll: :wink:


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

neilthomas123":9nodcegj said:


> I've joined the forum in time to say thanks to all involved yesterday. I had a great day and look forward to the next gathering.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Neil.



Welcome Neil. Glad you could make it. The invoice for your registration to the forum is in the post


----------



## neilthomas123 (7 Mar 2010)

Ha ha !


----------



## TrimTheKing (8 Mar 2010)

neilthomas123":114if0mp said:


> Ha ha !


You think he's joking! How else do you think he funds his wood/tool habit?


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Mar 2010)

TrimTheKing":1eefgpoz said:


> neilthomas123":1eefgpoz said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha !
> ...


It wouldn't be enough!


----------



## DaveL (28 Mar 2010)

Well I said I had some pictures and I will post a few, you can see all of them here.

First one of the most important people there, Sarah supplier of great food.  





Jimmi, working along the drool bench.




Then someone else sporting a full set of whiskers, but I cannot read your name sticker, if you own up your place is waiting in the rouges gallery. 8) 




Here is Matthew of Workshop Heaven.




Doug, I still haven't had time to make some of these:




But they are on the to do list.


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2010)

Dave, you have an _extraordinary _talent for taking the _most _unflattering pics! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveL (28 Mar 2010)

I suppose you were thinking of this one?




You just stood there when I pointed the camera at you, its not like I creep about and jump out from behind things. :shock:


----------



## paulm (28 Mar 2010)

Thar reminds me, having been lucky enough to win the great prize in the raffle of £50 of Axminster vouchers, spent them on a set of these.

Haven't managed to find time yet to give them a good workout, but was very impressed by seeing them at the bash and the end results they give.

The bash also cost me a Cliffie 51/2, having tried the one there I couldn't resist getting my own (and a 41/2) both due in the summer 


Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2010)

Well yes Dave, but this one is worse :lol:


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2010)

and let's not forget this master piece :lol: 






](*,)


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Mar 2010)

Stop complaining, Tom - taking that photo cracked my lens :shock: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## chingerspy (28 Mar 2010)

Paulm, that Cliffie 5 1/2 is going to take me until summer to save up for at this rate  I loved it!


----------



## paulm (29 Mar 2010)

Tom had some of his blunt kitchen knives given a sharpening by Rod at the bash and was quite taken with the Edge-Pro sharpening system that Rod used and was wondering how you might make up a home made version as the principle is quite straight forwards.

I've just ordered one of the dmt magna guides for use with my dmt duofolds which looks like it does very much the same thing as the Edge-Pro, see here.

They can also be used quite effectively with bench stones too it seems if you look at that video clip also.

Thought these might be of interest to some although of little relevance for woodworking I guess 

:roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (29 Mar 2010)

Yes that was probably the most useful thing I took away from YOKB. I've not got around to drawing it up in SU yet. But my opinion is that it's a brilliant bit of kit, that looks a bit naff. If it was built out of wood and SS, it could be a pleasant appliance to sit on the kitchen counter and would encourage sharper knives. 

The tuit list is so long now that I really have trouble prioritising things :lol: 

That Kramer video is amazing!! Who'd a thought it from a clown


----------



## WellsWood (29 Mar 2010)

>



Strewth Steve, how big??? :shock: 

:wink:


----------



## big soft moose (29 Mar 2010)

WellsWood":2u0hbm0d said:


> >
> 
> 
> :



is he talking about that girl he was chatting up at rycote :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (29 Mar 2010)

big soft moose":1rscqnck said:


> is he talking about that girl he was chatting up at rycote :lol:



...don't mention Julia, you'll set him off again :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (29 Mar 2010)

WellsWood":pl3f4a73 said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wizer: I hope the camera isn't that big Steve :shock:


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Mar 2010)

Yeah, yeah, all very droll....
Steve (officially over-qualified to be a receptionist)


----------

